# Polar Lights BB Today



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Fellow BB members,
I think it is time that a few things were said here about this forum, its past and its future.
Playing Mantis was unique company we did things differently than many of our competitors. That company no longer exists.

In the past this BB was a kind of doorway into the inner workings of Polar Lights.
In the past when you asked questions I tried to answer them as best I could.
That doorway closed in July of 2004 and those days are gone. I no longer have very many answers. 

For members to lament this change is understandable, but lamentation and complaining will not undo it. It is high time for us to move on.

I hope we can find positive uses for this forum to discuss modeling related subjects and return the fun a friendship to this BB

Dave


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Me too. Let's drop it with all the negative waves, guys. This is still a great forum and a great conduit between members - I for one would like to see it survive - even if it ain't exactly "the way it used to be".


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Zorro said:


> Me too. Let's drop it with all the negative waves, guys. This is still a great forum and a great conduit between members - I for one would like to see it survive - even if it ain't exactly "the way it used to be".


I couldn't agree more, Zorro. Just because we don't have RC2's ear the way we did with PL is no reason to turn this board into whining, moping mess. 

Continuing to complain that RC2 doesn't do things the way PL did accomplishes nothing. Let's move beyond that now and focus on actually building models.

By all means let's have fun. That is what this hobby is about, isn't it?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

:thumbsup: 

Good advice. Now everybody go and buy a base to display your monster kits.  

LOL!

James


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Let's talk modeling!

Since this is PL board, we should use this place to post our PL models. We have boards about AMT, movies, ST/SCI-FI modeling, and other to post at. But I would like to see more PL models that have been finished. I might post some pictures, as soon as I get it finished.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Lloyd, 
That's a good suggestion We all enjoy showing off our handiwork. I'd like to see pics of built-up kits and some hints and tips as well. 
We can find lots of fun in this old BB if we just try!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've never stopped enjoying the gang here.
I'll try to curb my bitterness at the fates for what has happened.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The way I figure it is that PL helped get this whole thing started for US!

We are all big enough to conduct ourselves in a manner that only adds to the fun of this hobby...oh yea, then there is JohnP!

This place is too cool to just whine about things that are gone and out of our control! If everyone would just build a PL model and talk about it...that is what this forum is all about. Tips and build-up pics and kitbashes and stuff!

Thanks Dave for those great words of wisdom! We should now take them and do something constructive with them! Like build a PL model or something!

MMM


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*Well here's my 2 cents worth .......*

Polar Lights was like family and with the death of a family member comes not only sadness but bitterness. Sad because you won't see this person ever again and bitterness because most of the time death comes early when a person is at his or her prime and they could have done so much more in life, but were cut short either by natural or unnatural causes. PL was a growing part of us and was cut short not by a natural death but one, IMHO, of having a closed mind and somewhat of a greedy nature. When we heard of Polar Lights for the first time and heard what they planned to do it was like, yea sure. Then the models came out. The Jupiter II was produced and I damn near cried. It wasn't a perfect kit ( can you say bench seats?) but it was something I wanted since I was 5 years old. PL is dead and yes I am bitter, but that comes with any death and those who say get over it have either never experienced death or have no feelings for this hobby *what so ever*. Anyway, it takes time and that's my 2 cents worth and my final word on the subject.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's not say dead, let's just say "moved away from home". Things change every day, not always to our liking. 
I'm all for trying to find some enjoyment here. Let's see those builtup kits...

Dave


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

"We fear change."

Garth Elgar

"Without change, something sleeps inside us...the sleeper must awaken!"

Duke Leto Atredies

Scottie


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Thanks Dave for your words and honesty. I also think 'death' is too harsh a description.

And I also think if this Board can live on in the foreseeable future, it will still provide a very special meeting place and meaning for those who have 'invested' in PL, both as its creators and consumers. For me, that place will never die in my heart so long as I am around.

Cheers, Fox


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

FoxTrot said:


> I also think 'death' is too harsh a description.


The proper medical term for the condition of Polar Lights:

Persistent vegetative state.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I think I've accepted what has happened and realize that what is yet to come is beyond my control (but then I never believed that PL was there to grant my every wish).

I think I became a little more hopeful about the future of Polar Lights when I saw the PL logo right there alongside the RC2 logo imprinted on the back of a part in the Scorpion kit.

As long as it's there, I will continue to believe that Polar Lights is still a going concern - albeit subject to the financial viability of the product. If nothing else, I hope we'll see some re-release of the more popular kits not linked to a license.

Jim


----------



## smithdl69 (Jan 28, 2005)

*RC2 AMT/ETRL and Star Wars kits*

I’ve been modeling for about 25 years and ran the gambit between armor, aircraft, sci-fi, and figures. I was delighted when Polar Lights released the Spindrift I built this kit in my youth the only time Aurora had released it. I bought two when Polar Lights released and both still set in my unbuilt kit collection. Now that the history lesson is over here is what I see RC2/AMT/ETRL announced release dates for “classic” Star Wars kits and so far has hit them pretty well. At lease in that respect they appear to be doing things well. Times will change and things will better or worse my best advice is to buy while you can get it. When the Snowspeeder and AT-AT were release I bought 4 of each. I wish I had done that when the AMT K-7 Space Station and “classic” Romulan Bird of Prey were released years ago. I’ve also noticed over the years that model companies appear to pay attention to model kit wish lists like the one that Fine Scale Modeler does every year. For the past couple of years model companies have produced most of the Aircraft and Armor on the list. Sci-fi is usually not high on the list I would suggest that hit this list hard when they take the poll.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes indeed POLAR LIGHTS is in a deep coma right now,lying somewhere between life and death.Although we cannot expect RC to be on the same friendly level as POLAR LIGHTS,surely,as soon as they feel ready,let's hope they will let us know their intentions about the model kit division,and especially about which types of kits they are expected to issue in the next few years.Perhaps if the Fine Scale Modeler magazine and other modeler type magazines would ask them for an interview,surely they would agree and give us a final answer about their futur intentions about the plastic kit industry.After all,Monogram did it several years ago in the FSM magazine,probably at their advantage.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Harumph,Harumph,Harumph!! "I didn't get a Harumph from that guy".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Harumph.


.


I guess it's harder on some of us who were there when Aurora died. PL was like a resurrection. Now we're living thru a loved one's death all over again. It's hard.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, you doom and gloomers! Drop and give me 50!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've only got ... lessee ... a twenty, a ten and a couple of singles.

Oh, and ... 37 cents in change.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, you crack me up! Now it's your job to pick up the pieces.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nah he's too busy aiming for that 12,000 post pinnacle of success to pick up the pieces.
This place will end up being renamed the JohnP Hobbytalk forums.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Some of you guys remind me of HEE HAW
You just can't carry a tune quite like Roy Clark, Buck Owens, Grandpa Jones, and Archie Campbell!

"WOE!
Oh Gloom Despair and Agony on Me
WOE !!
Deep dark depressions, excesive misery
WOE!!!!
If it wer'nt fer bad Luck, I'd Have no luck at all!
WOE!
OOOOh Gloom Despair and Agony on Me!"

Quit singing the blues and go build a model or two will you! 

I'm the guy who had to go find a new job and I've been done crying over it for 6 months now. Give me a break!

Dave


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I thought I found true love...
She found another and Phhhhtttt
she was gone!

Edge


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep PHHHHHHHTTTTT she was gone!

Loved that rasberry sound!
Dave


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Dave, 

Welcome to the club of 'People who worked
for *defunct* companies that made Star Trek stuff'
At least yours didn't go belly up.

Edge, former Taldren employee (makers of Starfleet Command II, III and 
Orion Pirates)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> "WOE!
> Oh Gloom Despair and Agony on Me
> WOE !!
> Deep dark depressions, excesive misery
> ...


 God, I love that song! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I just ordered some more PL kits for my birthday today (I'm 43 years-not-so-old) so for me, PL is not dead as long as we remember it.

I 
feel 
_young!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> PL is not dead as long as we remember it.


Oh brother.

Dead is dead.

Sugary sweet sentimentality aside, let's be realistic. I know there are some people who think we should believe that PL lives in our hearts (a type of sentiment usually expressed by little girls in pink dresses). Then there's the "get over it" crowd who want us to roll over and play dead for RC2 (you must never say anything bad...that's not nice).

For those who can't or won't accept the death of PL, I'll stick by my persistent vegatative state analogy. PL is no longer capable of independent decision making. We've seen no demonstration that they are capable of further productive work (everything coming out has been in the pipeline for a long time).

If anybody is comfortable in the belief that PL lives, enjoy your world.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree. I got back into this hobby because of the fantastic products made by Polar Lights, such as all those great Aurora re-pops, Psycho house, Jupiter II, C-57D, etc, etc, etc. Now that it exists in name only, and its innovative nature now seemingly down the drain with the cancellation of so many projects (I really wanted that 1/350 K'tinga), I will no doubt go back to the days of wishing for great kits no one makes and dropping the hobby yet again. Call me gloomy, but that's how I feel.

But if RC2 can prove me wrong, I'll gladly eat my words and open my wallet, but until then...

John


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The best part of Hee-Haw was the end. That ment Creature Feature was coming up next!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So Brent, should we remove the feeding tube? 

On the bright side, Dave let Thomas announce (over on his board) that PL/RC will indeed release a 1/1000 snap-fit NX-01. So there IS another Trek kit coming after the Refit. That's great!

On the dark side, it's yet another damn NX-01, not a ship I like .


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Brent Gair said:


> Oh brother.
> 
> Dead is dead.
> 
> Sugary sweet sentimentality aside, let's be realistic . . .


Sorry, Brent. The tongue was planted firmly in cheek when I posted that. If you didn't get the references to Kirk's reaction to Spock being *DEAD*, I'm sorry I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Taking Daves advice,

Here's several photo's of my 16" Godzilla:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Godzilla...King of the Monsters. Reminds me of monster week as a kid. Great Job.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Roy,

Now that's one nice build up of Godzilla! Nice! :thumbsup: 

MMM


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the props, now come on people lets show off those build-ups.
Micheal Meyers?
The Phantom of the Opera?
Sleepy Hollow?
Wolfman?
Three Stooges?
The Mummy?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Currently kitbashing a destroyer from the PL TOS E:

http://inpayne.com/temp/assy1.jpg

Mid-neck deflector and hangar deck inspired by Warped 9's photomanip, seen in the background.

I can multitask - I can whine and build at the same time!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Roy , that is a great job on the big Zilla man . with all the kits i've got stashed , i've got no complaints . i will be grabbing more PL dupes as i see ones i want . and i'll keep buying resin for the more obscure subjects . there's plenty of fun out there for us modellers .
been goin' at it for 40 + years and i won't be stoppin' now .
model on guys ,
hb


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Tis a shame.

PL was the closest thing to Aurora that we'll ever again see.

Oh well, death is a part of life.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Currently kitbashing a destroyer from the PL TOS E:
> 
> http://inpayne.com/temp/assy1.jpg
> 
> ...


Looks GREAT, JP!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here are some pictures of my Polar Lights Robby the Robot. The "Angry Red Planet" look was acheived with a plain old red filter in daylight.




























Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That's what I want to see pictures and more pictures!
Roy, John P, and Huzz, really good work. You make us proud!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Roy,
Great Godzilla! I'm working on the smaller PL version. Seam lines are a nightmare! Thank God for 2-part epoxy sculpt. What color green did you use?

Rob


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Now we're gettin going here! 
Nice pics Dave, superb work. JohnP, I'm sure the finished craft will be at your usual standards.
Vdubb, The greens I used were the Freak Flesh greens. I would just load one after another into the airbrush and spray away. Lighter shades for the hilites, deeper shades in the shadows.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Huzz , ol' Robbie looks like he's a still from the movie . it doesn't get any better than that ! 
that's what i like about the BB . i originally came here for PL news but found much more in the way of ideas and inspiration .
and good folks .
hb


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, in all honesty, the "angry planet" pics are movie quality! Thank you for sharing them!

Deane


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

*On my bench.*

Well I'll take Daves advice aswell. These are a couple of in progress pics of my NX-01. This is the first I attempted after about 15 yrs. Its also the first I've ever lighted. I'm happy with most of the lighting, it's just the nacelle domes that didn't turn out as well as I had hoped. I just finished decaling the top and started on the bottom this weekend. More pics to come!


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow!!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

John P said:


> So Brent, should we remove the feeding tube?
> 
> On the bright side, Dave let Thomas announce (over on his board) that PL/RC will indeed release a 1/1000 snap-fit NX-01. So there IS another Trek kit coming after the Refit. That's great!
> 
> On the dark side, it's yet another damn NX-01, not a ship I like .


<Groan> They cancelled the wrong model! 

Edge


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Those are some cool build-ups guys! This feels like everyone is getting back into building again! What else is there to do while it is snowing here in NJ?

And all of them look realy GREAT!

MMM


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Edge said:


> <Groan> They cancelled the wrong model!


OK, I would have liked a Ktinga too but in all honesty, I'm looking forward to a 1/1000th NX since my wife was not willing to sacrifice furniture to make room for the 1/350th scale one.

Jim


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here's my Polar Lights Seaview with the Rebellion bow and Flying Sub. Very nice result but a lot of work to get there!


Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And the Wilco Cosmostrator. This one is a real easy build for those of you with resin phobia!










Huzz


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Dave (Hussey),

That looks like the ship from Rocky Jones, Space Ranger.

I picked up a DVD a couple of days ago and am hankering to scratch build it.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I too will miss the way things were or even seemed to be. Life does go on. I'll certainly miss the earlier days of this bullitin board and our snippets of info that came out. It felt like we were the first to know anything coming out of PL. The hints were great, it formed an excitement within the hobbyworld that probably will never be matched again.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave,
That's one of the coolest _Seaview_ build-ups I've ever seen, you captured the look and feel of VTBOTS perfectly. That you did it with the PL kit, and not one of the expensive GK kits, is a feat in itself. I'm sure some nitpicker would say the angle of the bow planes is .00067 degrees off and there should only be five bolts on the periscope housing instead of four, and that only the garage kit from manufacturer x (costing roughly the amount of decent used car) will build an accurate canon _Seaview_.

But that's amazing work! Love that surfacing flying sub! What'd you use for the "exhaust"?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dave , that's too cool . i love the action of the FS taking off . outstanding work .
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Huzz and Sayonara: GREAT STUFF! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

BATBOB said:


> That looks like the ship from Rocky Jones, Space Ranger.
> 
> I picked up a DVD a couple of days ago and am hankering to scratch build it.


Batbob, I scratchbuilt the Orbit Jet from Rocky Jones Space Ranger. It's 22" tall. Here's two pics. Start at this link then hit "next" to see the second pic. I made it with wood salvaged from my old living room couch:

http://groups.msn.com/Margaret6547/miscellaneous.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=84

The model in Huzz's pic is the Cosmostrator from THE FIRST SPACESHIP ON VENUS.

BTW, Huzz, I agree about the "exhaust" effect from the Flying sub. That's brilliant. Best I've ever seen.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*Dave Hussey Seaview*

Nice. You may want to do away with the sail deadlights as they were done away with after the FS refit.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Might I ask what technology was used to fab the flying sub exhaust?

It looks excellent.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*Flying Sub Exhaust*

Wow!

Thanks all! If my humble work elicits compliments like that, then we really need to see what the real pros here can do! More pics please!!

The Flying Sub exhaust was accomplished as follows. I got some soft copper wire from the local hobby shop and twisted two lengths of it it together. One end was epoxied to the flat floor of the Seaview's base. A notch was cut in the back of the mountain base for the wire to protrude from. Then, the wires at the other end were untwisted to leave two wires about 1/4 inch apart and 1.5 inches long. I drilled two holes in the back of the Flying Sub where the jet exhausts are and inserted the wires into the holes. Voila!

Oh yes - the piece de resistance!! I also spotted, while skulking about in a local mall, some real neat stuff at a craft store. Really tiny glass beads, available in several colors. I selected Turquoise, so they really look the same color as frothed up water. Specifically, they are "*Glass Seed Beads for Needlework Projects by Mill Hill. No. 02016"*. I bought a couple of packages and CA'ed them to the wire and that's all there is to it. The mailing address on the back of the package is:

Gay Bowles Sales Inc.
Jamesville, WI 53545

Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Huzz,
Thank's for the pics. I like the Flying Sub Exhaust thanks for the tip on how you did it!
Dave


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Excellent models, Huzz. That Seaview is beautiful. Love the pictures of Robby. Great work all around. I've been meaning to start on the Cosmostrator. Very clean casting with little clean up to do on it. Would make a good weekend project.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Gotta agree as well - very effective and creative!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Huzz,

Great Job on the Seaview! Where did the miniture Flying Sub come from?
that looks way too cool! I love it!

MMM


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks guys!

MMM - the little Flying Sub actually came with the Rebellion Creations replacement bow kit. It also includes a replacement conning tower/sail which I didn't use. 
Huzz


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Here's my Polar Lights Seaview with the Rebellion bow and Flying Sub. Very nice result but a lot of work to get there!
> 
> 
> Huzz


Were there any defects in the bow?
I remember someone here had bought a replacement bow from Cult's site and it was badly warped. Don't know if it was a Rebellions bow or not, but whoever originally made it it seemed as if it was not an uncommon defect. Is there more then one manufacturer for replacement production version bows?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

There are a lot of pin holes. They are a bitch to fill. Its hard to see them in the picture but I did not get all of them, although I got most of them!

This is the second Rebellion bow I had. The manufacturer sent it to replace the first one. The problem with the first one was that the small fins on the side of the hull were not lining up with the fins on the Polar Lights model. The big manta ray fins and most everything else were okay though. 

In retrospect, it may not have been necessary to replace the bow. Since building this kit, I have learned that by dipping resin in very warm water you can fix warped parts. So, those little fins could have been realigned quite easily if the manufacturer had thought of telling me that.

Oh yes, there was another kit. You don't cut the bow off the model at all. Instead you insert a new window section into the model. It also came with a Flying Sub. It only changes the window style and does not fix the shape of the bow, nor does it lengthen the sub to the correct length.

Huzz


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

I built my T.V. version of the seaview using the kit from Skyhook which came with a resin FS. It did not turn out too bad except I lost one of the sonar domes so i had to sculpt one using bondo and the results were less than satisfactory but I can live with it. Here are 2 pics of the result

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey - I like that! 

It sounds like its a lot less work than what I had to face!

Where's the FS?

Huzz


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Here's my Polar Lights Seaview with the Rebellion bow and Flying Sub. Very nice result but a lot of work to get there!


Nice job, Huzz, although my results were not nearly as nice as yours, I also stumbled on the glass beads idea for the FS wake.

















Jim


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great minds, as they say...

Jim, I think one of the nice aspects about Huzz's image is the angle at which he photographed it - the shorter trail (from this angle) helps to support the illusion of bubbles...plus the angle of the FS and dramatic foreshortening of the Seaview.

Dang, it's nice to be talking models on this board again...


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Arronax/Jim,

May I make a small suggestion? Make your Flying sub vear up (either away from the Seaview or towards it). This may provide more of a 3-dimensional bubble trail that might make it "pop" a little bit more.

All in all, it's a cool look on both kits!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very neat! I like the bubbles--perfect for bubbleheads!

Does anyone have a reference pic for how the light is supposed to look at the bow for the production version?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*Seaview*

This is all I have. :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Lloyd! That's about how I've done mine so far (whew!).


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Jim - yes, as ChrisW noted, your build-up is every bit as nice as mine, if not nicer! I think that the photo that I used just has more dramatic impact because it gives a more realistic look.

If you were to photograph your model the same way I did you would get one awesome looking picture! By the way, I used a Sony DSC P73 digital camera. Its a 4.1 Megapixel camera with 3 times optical zoom and a macro feature. When you take a picture like I did with my Seaview, you get an effect similar to that of a wide angle lens on a 35mm SLR camera. The near stuff looks large and the far stuff looks small. That sort of creates an impression that the picture is of a very large object like a full size submarine, not a foot long model.

Also, by using a blank black background, you eliminate any visual cues that the image is of a model, reinforcing the illusion that you are looking at a big object.

Huzz


----------

